# Hyatt:  Yet again, HRPP/CUP/LCUP questions



## darcy (Jun 5, 2008)

We are brand new Hyatt owners. I thought I understood the system pretty well, but a question has arisen.

My understanding was that the HRPP/CUP/LCUP periods were referenced to the week I own - 6-12 months before my week, 0-6 months before my week, 0-6 months after my week.

Ok.  We own week 33, which is in August.  We closed, or got into Hyatt's system as owners, or whatever, on June 5.

When I go to the website and look at my Member Timeline, it shows that I have 2008 CUP rom June 5, 2008 - Dec 5, 2008; 2008 LCUP Dec 5, 2008 - June 5, 2009; and 2009 HRPP during the same Dec 5, 2008 - June 5, 2009 period.  

Possibly the 2008 LCUP and CUP periods were adjusted to give us the full 6 months of each, since we bought shortly before the first week, but shouldn't the 2009 HRPP period kick in on the normal schedule, 12 months before 2009 Week 33?

Clarification would be much appreciated!

p.s., this might be explained in our welcome packet, which we haven't received yet.

Darcy


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 5, 2008)

*The owner more then likely had points in CUP, LCP*

You more then likely purchased a unit that the owner was not using.  You could have points in CUP and LCP.  When we purchased we had points in LCP and points already deposited in II.  Call Hyatt and they can explain where the points are and what you can use them for....


----------



## darcy (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok...but that wasn't really the question.  I will call Hyatt, I just thought someone here would be able to answer.


----------



## Kal (Jun 5, 2008)

The timeline you provided is for Week 49 ownership at a resort where check-in is on a Friday.  Since you own Week 33, that timeline is in error.  Hyatt cannot adjust a timeline based upon when a new owner enters the system.  If you indeed operated on the timeline provided, it would mess up the entire resort operating schedule for the unit you own, especially as it applies to other exchangers who would have a reservation for that unit during Week 33.


----------



## darcy (Jun 5, 2008)

Kal said:


> The timeline you provided is for Week 49 ownership at a resort where check-in is on a Friday.  Since you own Week 33, that timeline is in error.  Hyatt cannot adjust a timeline based upon when a new owner enters the system.  If you indeed operated on the timeline provided, it would mess up the entire resort operating schedule for the unit you own, especially as it applies to other exchangers who would have a reservation for that unit during Week 33.



Thank you.  I did a lot of research into the system before buying, and that didn't jive with anything that I knew.  I'll call them and get it straightened out.


Edited to add, since we are on the subject:  CUP points have to be used for a reservation in the CUP period, NOT for a reservation MADE in the CUP period for a week in the LCUP period, right?


----------



## Kal (Jun 5, 2008)

darcy said:


> ... CUP points have to be used for a reservation in the CUP period, NOT for a reservation MADE in the CUP period for a week in the LCUP period, right?


 
The question is a little confusing, but think of it this way.  You can make reservations using your points for a stay at any time in the annual 18 month window except when your points move into the LCUP.  A unit reserved when you use LCUP points must be occupied within 60 days.  All points expire 18 points after they are issued.


----------



## darcy (Jun 5, 2008)

Kal said:


> The question is a little confusing, but think of it this way.  You can make reservations using your points for a stay at any time in the annual 18 month window except when your points move into the LCUP.  A unit reserved when you use LCUP points must be occupied within 60 days.  All points expire 18 points after they are issued.



Thank you - that answers my question very clearly.


----------



## DeweyWhopper (Jun 5, 2008)

It sure looks to me like  you have a December 5th week, not an August week 33...


----------



## darcy (Jun 6, 2008)

DeweyWhopper said:


> It sure looks to me like  you have a December 5th week, not an August week 33...



That's the problem.  We have week 33.  And have documentation that Week 33 is what we purchased.


----------

